# My Greek Doneks & Kelebeks



## Axilleas

* Hi Every1 ; Just wanted to share with you few new pics of my Birds. Hope u like them *


----------



## Axilleas




----------



## Axilleas




----------



## Axilleas




----------



## Axilleas




----------



## rririe

Wow, what a beautiful bunch of birds! The setting is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Beautiful birds!!!


----------



## Msfreebird

Beautiful birds! Great scenery, I love "white birch".
Is that Greece or England?


----------



## TwinkieSlug

Nice birds! What is the coloration called in the ones with the white tail and head, and the dark color all the way up the neck? Just curious as that is the same markings as one of my pigeons.


----------



## Axilleas

Msfreebird said:


> Beautiful birds! Great scenery, I love "white birch".
> Is that Greece or England?


Thanks Msfree ; i love Hawthorns (white flowers and red berries) 

I live in Kent its a county in southeast England.


----------



## Axilleas

TwinkieSlug said:


> Nice birds! What is the coloration called in the ones with the white tail and head, and the dark color all the way up the neck? Just curious as that is the same markings as one of my pigeons.


Thanks ! coloration called > Galaco 

*Black Galaco*










*
Blue Galaco*










*
Red Galaco*


----------



## Axilleas

ThePigeonKid said:


> Beautiful birds!!!





rririe said:


> Wow, what a beautiful bunch of birds! The setting is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Guys !!


----------



## Msfreebird

Beautiful, I like the whites with the black heads and tails


----------



## hasseian_313

their was a site from turky who had all blacka nd all yellew kelbeks man the looked so good but cant find the site


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Beautiful birds!  Many of my rollers were the same colors as your birds. Baldheads are one of my favorite colorations


----------



## Axilleas

Purpose of Doneks Coloration. (White tail and wings )


----------



## Axilleas

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds!  Many of my rollers were the same colors as your birds. Baldheads are one of my favorite colorations


Thanks my friend;You had birmingham rollers ? i like em..... just checked ur web site aswell, u got some nice birds there.


----------



## Axilleas




----------



## MaryOfExeter

Axilleas said:


> Thanks my friend;You had birmingham rollers ? i like em..... just checked ur web site aswell, u got some nice birds there.


Yep  They were a fun breed. But now that I'm into racing, I've tried to stick to one flying breed. One day I may get a few rollers again just for the heck of it. And thank you for the compliment


----------



## Chilangz

nice looking birds.... thanks for sharing


----------



## Axilleas

Thanks m8 !


----------



## sreeshs

Axilleas......... superb, gorgeous healthy birds. Thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## YaSin11

Axilleas,
Thanks for the great pictures, Kent looks peaceful. Love your birds...so many varieties...just awesome. 'Galaco' is it?...thanks...I didn't know the name..your red/black Galaco birds are pretty. I enjoyed the pics, thanks again  I have some similar colored birds. Never saw the black head/tail+white body b4, cool. Good luck with your birds, Peace. YaSin


----------



## Rolldowns

*kelebeks*



Axilleas said:


> * Hi Every1 ; Just wanted to share with you few new pics of my Birds. Hope u like them *



Hi i didnt know anyone in England had kelebeks apart from the two people that i know i really like the white ones with black heads pete


----------



## tasos296

*doneks*

Yiasou Axilea .Tasos apo greenville Usa Donekas
Poli special dounelia megale.


----------



## outcold00

Check out my uncles doneks...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaW4bQTYnRY


----------



## Axilleas

sreeshs said:


> Axilleas......... superb, gorgeous healthy birds. Thanks a lot for sharing


Sresshs & Yasin thanks guys


----------



## Axilleas

outcold00 said:


> Check out my uncles doneks...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaW4bQTYnRY


----------



## Axilleas

tasos296 said:


> Yiasou Axilea .Tasos apo greenville Usa Donekas
> Poli special dounelia megale.


Geia sou Tasos ; Harika gia ti gnorimia ;hairomai pou sou aresoune.


----------



## outcold00

Axilleas said:


>


Why are you showing us your birds perched on a street sign. If my birds were perched like that I would be be embarrssed to show someone.


----------



## Axilleas

i was just trying to give you directions  Good day kid.


----------



## outcold00

Axilleas said:


> i was just trying to give you directions  Good day kid.


you geeks are all the same... Have a good one.


----------



## Axilleas

Our Tornedo !! 8 years old, still the best !!


----------



## outcold00

Man thats a great shot you got there.


----------



## JT

Nice shots. Beautiful birds. Keep it up!


----------



## YaSin11

Axilleas,
'Tornado' looks awesome! Is he 'tumbling'?...I loved the 'sign post' pic...'buckhingam (spelling :S) palace..!..cool! I'm inspired to post pics of my 'galaco' type birds..got them recently, about 2 weeks b4 your post...hope you like, will post now...Peace. YaSin


----------



## hasseian_313

id like pair of the all back ones


----------



## Axilleas

warren11 said:


> Axilleas,
> 'Tornado' looks awesome! Is he 'tumbling'?..)


No; they are Spinners.


*10 x Slow Motion*









*....*


----------



## Msfreebird

GREAT SHOTS!! Lets see more


----------



## Axilleas




----------



## M.Mahir

Hello Axilleas,

The birds are perfect however , these doneks and kelebeks belong to my Turkish friend Mr. Hakki VAR who lives in Germany. The spin photos belong to other Turkish friend Mr. Niyazi ERTURK. Why do you lie to all breders? 

Please see below links as a referance

http://www.guvercinbirligi.com/tgybforum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2470&p=59807&hilit=hakkı+var#p59807


----------



## WammenMan

Was just going to say the same thing. Those birds and lofts belong to Hakki Var in Germany the internet is full of lunatics. This may be of interest have a good day.

http://www.kunstflugtauben.de/2005_05_Besuch bei Hakki Var.htm


----------

